# May 2014 Photo Thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 1, 2014)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 1, 2014)

Gdansk, Poland.
Bronica SQ-A camera
Zenzanon PS 80mm f/2.8 lens
Ilford Delta Professional 400 medium format film
Home developed in ID11


----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 2, 2014)

Zaspa Murals.  Gdansk, Poland.
Bronica SQ-A camera
Zenzanon PS 80mm f/2.8 lens
Ilford Delta Professional 400 medium format film
Home developed in ID11


----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 3, 2014)

The Motorcycle
Bronica SQ-A camera
Zenzanon PS 80mm f/2.8 lens
Ilford HP5 Plus medium format film
Home developed in ID11


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 3, 2014)




----------



## dlx1 (May 3, 2014)

Not this month or this year only just starting to resize!
Lake District  So much better then ESSEX.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 3, 2014)

Sousaphone


----------



## cybertect (May 4, 2014)

Montague Street by cybertect, on Flickr




Metroline VP575 [LK04 EMV] by cybertect, on Flickr




Lost on Museum Street by cybertect, on Flickr




Just Browsing by cybertect, on Flickr




International Maritime Organization Seafarers&#x27; Memorial by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## weltweit (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 4, 2014)

Jabbo Five


----------



## Sweet FA (May 4, 2014)




----------



## fractionMan (May 4, 2014)

by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 5, 2014)

Lobbo Five again


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 5, 2014)

Baby Bahn 1 has just taken this on her ipad...


----------



## sim667 (May 5, 2014)

Sorry for the inundation of photos, I've got quite a few I'm happy with this month





Japan 2014 - Hiroshima Peace Park by simbojono, on Flickr




Japan 2014 - Miyajima Island by simbojono, on Flickr




Japan 2014 - Miyajima Island by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## sim667 (May 5, 2014)

Japan 2014 - Tokyo by simbojono, on Flickr




Japan 2014 - Tokyo by simbojono, on Flickr




Japan 2014 - Kyoto by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## sim667 (May 5, 2014)

Japan 2014 - Nara by simbojono, on Flickr




Japan 2014 - Tokyo by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (May 5, 2014)

Temple by cybertect, on Flickr




Millbank by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 6, 2014)

All Gdansk/Sopot in Poland, on the Bronica and Ilford.


----------



## RoyReed (May 6, 2014)

There was a bit of a stand-off here.




Cormorant and Swan by RoyReed, on Flickr




Cormorant by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (May 6, 2014)

Taking some shots at the Library today.


----------



## fractionMan (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 6, 2014)

.


----------



## fractionMan (May 7, 2014)

more library.




DSCF0845 by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (May 7, 2014)

St George's Wharf Tower by cybertect, on Flickr




St George's Wharf Tower by cybertect, on Flickr




City Skyline by cybertect, on Flickr




Tooting Bec Station by cybertect, on Flickr




157–173 Northcote Road by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Sweet FA (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 8, 2014)




----------



## RoyReed (May 8, 2014)

St Winwaloe's Church, Tremaine by RoyReed, on Flickr

Tremaine church is thought to be the smallest parish church in Cornwall, measuring just 12' (3.65m) wide by 44' (13.4m) long.


----------



## RoyReed (May 9, 2014)

Port Quin and Doyden Point by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 9, 2014)

.


----------



## cybertect (May 9, 2014)

Company of 1415 by cybertect, on Flickr




Spreads Café by cybertect, on Flickr




Hats and Caps by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 10, 2014)

.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## RoyReed (May 10, 2014)

Newly Hatched Cygnets by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Sweet FA (May 10, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


Very good


----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 10, 2014)

I'm taking a short break from my own photography, in order to scan and process a box of a few hundred 6cm x 9cm negatives, that were left by an uncle who recently passed away.  Around 90% of them were taken on his tour of Korea in 1951/1952 with the Royal Norfolk Regiment, or in reserve in Hong Kong.  My uncle Ray was a national serviceman from a quiet Norfolk town.  Age 19, he found himself in fire fights with Chinese troops in an operation to bait the enemy with close positions, in order to try and capture prisoners for interrogation.  Thirty three of his mates were left in graves at Korea.

Thing is, the war never left Ray.  He was enlisted as a happy and sociable teenager.  After the war, he spent the remainder of his life as a recluse.  Never married, never had any friends that we know of.  Just lived with his parents until they both passed away, then lived in the same house on his own.  Eventually all of his five brothers and sisters (including my father) died.  He died alone in that house sometime mid December.  

In his box of scratched and dirty negatives, I'm discovering a whole different man.  For one thing, he was an excellent photographer, despite (I'm guessing) his box camera).  He must have given up the camera shortly after giving up the gun, as no-one recalls him ever using a camera.  Self portrait below at Korea after the battle of Bunker Hill:


----------



## sim667 (May 10, 2014)

Japan 2014 - Shirakawago by simbojono, on Flickr




Japan 2014 - Kyoto by simbojono, on Flickr




Japan 2014 - Kyoto by simbojono, on Flickr




Japan 2014 - Kyoto by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## Sweet FA (May 10, 2014)

ToothlessFerret said:


> I'm taking a short break from my own photography, in order to scan and process a box of a few hundred 6cm x 9cm negatives, that were left by an uncle who recently passed away.  Around 90% of them were taken on his tour of Korea in 1951/1952 with the Royal Norfolk Regiment, or in reserve in Hong Kong.  My uncle Ray was a national serviceman from a quiet Norfolk town.  Age 19, he found himself in fire fights with Chinese troops in an operation to bait the enemy with close positions, in order to try and capture prisoners for interrogation.  Thirty three of his mates were left in graves at Korea.
> 
> Thing is, the war never left Ray.  He was enlisted as a happy and sociable teenager.  After the war, he spent the remainder of his life as a recluse.  Never married, never had any friends that we know of.  Just lived with his parents until they both passed away, then lived in the same house on his own.  Eventually all of his five brothers and sisters (including my father) died.  He died alone in that house sometime mid December.
> 
> In his box of scratched and dirty negatives, I'm discovering a whole different man.  For one thing, he was an excellent photographer, despite (I'm guessing) his box camera).  He must have given up the camera shortly after giving up the gun, as no-one recalls him ever using a camera.  Self portrait below at Korea after the battle of Bunker Hill:


This should be a thread on its own (if you were going to put any more up). Heartbreaking story - thanks for telling it.


----------



## dweller (May 10, 2014)




----------



## dweller (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Boru (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 10, 2014)

Hi Boru, I see from the Exif data on your two pictures that they are entries for the May photo competition. Did you change your mind about their destination or have you put them in the general May Photos thread by mistake?


----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 10, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> This should be a thread on its own (if you were going to put any more up). Heartbreaking story - thanks for telling it.


 
I wont overwhelm this thread, as you say, it's not really the right place.  I just wanted to share this bizarre experience of seeing through my late uncle's eyes what he never told anyone about.  I'll instead continue to post a selection in a Flickr album should anyone be interested.


----------



## Boru (May 10, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Hi Boru, I see from the Exif data on your two pictures that they are entries for the May photo competition. Did you change your mind about their destination or have you put them in the general May Photos thread by mistake?



Its kind of a mix up.. i was aware that the comp usually had a theme but when i found this thread and was looking at the pics, i decided to post one but as I tried to load the pics it took a few goes as they were too big. What size limit exists?
I was sizing to 30cm(w) x 72dpi but pics were rejected.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 10, 2014)

Boru said:


> Its kind of a mix up.. i was aware that the comp usually had a theme but when i found this thread and was looking at the pics, i decided to post one but as I tried to load the pics it took a few goes as they were too big. What size limit exists?
> I was sizing to 30cm(w) x 72dpi but pics were rejected.


The size limit is only there because you used the direct from  your computer attachment rather than a link from an on line source. I don't know what the attachment size limit is but is is never going to be 30 cm. Ask a mod or just search the site for this information.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 10, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 10, 2014)

Hartside Pass


----------



## neonwilderness (May 10, 2014)

Greenholme


----------



## neonwilderness (May 10, 2014)

Brighton


----------



## fractionMan (May 11, 2014)

Met this lovely old lady:




DSCF1272 by fraction man, on Flickr

I stuck my old pentax MF onto my new fuji and I'm loving it.  Still fucking up the focus but hey, she deserves the soft focus treatment imo.


----------



## cybertect (May 11, 2014)

Let's Go Out Tonight by cybertect, on Flickr




2 for 1 by cybertect, on Flickr




Bedford Court Mansions by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Miss Caphat (May 13, 2014)

cybertect said:


> Company of 1415 by cybertect, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Spreads Café by cybertect, on Flickr
> ...



sounds like my kind of shop


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2014)

Way out man!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2014)

In the zoo. What is it?


----------



## fractionMan (May 13, 2014)

DSCF1436 by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (May 13, 2014)

DSCF1462 by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (May 13, 2014)

DSCF1539 by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (May 13, 2014)

DSCF1651 by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## Chilli.s (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Betsy (May 13, 2014)

First I hope I've put this picture on right and secondly I hope it's alright on here - is it for anything you see and like?


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>



JC3, what is the story behind this person and their garb ... ??


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2014)

Betsy said:


> First I hope I've put this picture on right and secondly I hope it's alright on here - is it for anything you see and like?



Hi Betsy, what is the story behind this picture?


----------



## Betsy (May 13, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Hi Betsy, what is the story behind this picture?


I don't know,weltweit, apart from it was taken in America.. during the Depression,I think.
Do we need to know the stories behind them to post?


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2014)

Betsy said:


> I don't know,weltweit, apart from it was taken in America.. during the Depression,I think.
> Do we need to know the stories behind them to post?


No, not at all, although back stories are interesting to me certainly, but I think usually people post pictures to these threads they have taken themselves. Personally I don't have a problem with posting pics others have taken but I think you might make it clear. Tis all


----------



## Betsy (May 13, 2014)

weltweit said:


> No, not at all, although *back stories are interesting *to me certainly, but I think usually people post pictures to these threads they have taken themselves. Personally I don't have a problem with posting pics others have taken but I thin


Yes,I agree....they are. I think it was one of a collection and that one was my favourite of them.
I'm sure some of you on here will be familiar with this picture...it's one of my favourites..
Men At Lunch





There was a brilliant documentary on TV a while ago about the skyscrapers of New York being built and there were lots of scenes of men working away or sat as shown in that picture. I couldn't get over the fact that they were willing to work like that at such great heights without any safety harnesses but it was during the Depression and it was said they were only too glad to have a job regardless of any safety issues. 

A new documentary film (Men At Lunch) came out a little while ago about that photograph 

_Part homage, part investigation, Men at Lunch is the revealing tale of an American icon, the unprecedented race to the sky and the immigrant workers that built New York in the throes of the Great Depression. The film will open in New York on September 20 at the Quad Cinema. 

In New York, 1932 the previous decade's boom of Italian, Irish, and Jewish immigrants led to unprecedented urban expansion, and workers risked life and limb building skyscrapers high above the streets of Manhattan. 

In Men at Lunch, director Seán Ó Cualáin tells the story of the iconic photo "Lunch atop a Skyscraper," that is a definitive counterpoint of epic and mundane - and become a symbol of the indomitable working man. 

Taken during the construction of the GE Building, the photo depicts eleven workmen taking their lunch break while casually perched along a steel girder - boots dangling 850 feet above the sidewalk of 41st Street - Central Park and the misty Manhattan skyline stretching out behind them. 

For 80 years, the identity of the eleven men - and the photographer that immortalized them - remained a mystery: their stories, lost in time, subsumed by the fame of the image itself. But then, at the start of the 21st century, the photograph finally began to give up some of its secrets. 

Director Sean Ó Cualáin explains, "My brother and I were in an Irish Pub a few years ago researching another documentary when we noticed the famous "Lunch atop a Skyscraper" image with a note beside the picture from a Pat Glynn from Boston, Massachusetts. On the note he stated that the man on the far right holding the bottle was his father Sonny Glynn and the man on the far left was Matty O'Shaughnessy, his uncle-in-law. We realized very quickly that there was a great, untold story here. There's the wider context - the glory of the skyscraper age and the building of the iconic Manhattan skyline-and secondly the parallel story of the European immigrants who arrived in New York during the roaring twenties and were living there during the Great Depression. Finally the mystery surrounding the photograph had to be investigated and told. Was it a fake? Who took the photograph? And, who might the men be? _

[url]http://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwmovies/article/MENT-AT-WORK-Documentary-to-Open-in-New-York-at-Quad-Cinema-920-20130725[/URL]


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2014)

Betsy I think this one might have been by the same photographer, Newman:


They are both quite famous images, perhaps someone else will know about them.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 14, 2014)

weltweit said:


> JC3, what is the story behind this person and their garb ... ??



Buddhist monk.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 14, 2014)




----------



## cybertect (May 14, 2014)

Mostly taken with an old Olympus OM 24mm f/2.8 lens




18 and 19 Bedford Square by cybertect, on Flickr




Return to Sender by cybertect, on Flickr




Directions, Long Acre by cybertect, on Flickr




Stagecoach 15164 [LX59 CRK] by cybertect, on Flickr




2-6 Catherine Street by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (May 14, 2014)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nBH86Z]
	

Alexandra Palace[/url]


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 15, 2014)

Inside the observation coach


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 15, 2014)




----------



## cybertect (May 16, 2014)

New Oxford Street by -cybertect-



An end to men unfurling umbrellas by -cybertect-



Stepping Out by -cybertect-



Connection by -cybertect-


----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 17, 2014)

We've buried my uncle, and I'm done with his negatives of the Korean War.  Time to start living for life again:






New Guitar Hero.

Pentax K110D (yes digital)
SMC Pentax-M 50mm f/1.7 god-like lens.






Lullaby


----------



## dweller (May 17, 2014)

spotted along the parkland walk disused railway line between Finsbury Park and Highgate


----------



## Betsy (May 18, 2014)

*Ormond Gigli's women in the windows in Manhattan*

_It was the summer of 1960, and one morning I glanced out of the window of my studio in Manhattan and noticed that a row of brownstones opposite were being prepared for demolition. Looking at the design of the empty windows, an idea struck me: put a woman wearing colourful clothes in each of the openings.

I sent over someone from my staff to talk to the demolition supervisor. He agreed to let us go ahead – provided we used his wife in the photograph. We could shoot the next day during their lunch hour, he said. After that, the building would be gone.

So, with 24 hours to pull it off, we called up all our contacts to find models and locate a Rolls-Royce to sit on the sidewalk in front. I had a good reputation, as I was working for Time and Life magazines, so it was quite easy to convince people.

The next morning I was in the studio, on East 58th Street between First and Second Avenue, and had the feeling that it wasn't going to work out. Then my assistant came in and said: "Ormond, you'd better get the camera up on the fire escape. There are people filling up the windows and more coming in taxis." All of a sudden it was happening.

There were models, socialites, my wife (second floor, far right), the supervisor's wife (third floor, third from left), all wearing their best dresses [see footnote]. I moved them around to spread out the colours and told them to pose as if they were giving someone a kiss. As I was photographing, I noticed some of them were on the windowsills. As these were made of cement and sometimes break off, I shouted at them through a bullhorn to stay within the frames.

The noon sun was overhead and the light shone between the streets. Miraculously, the police didn't come by and stop us – and, within an hour, I'd got my shot.

I have a big print of it up on my wall. I still smile whenever I look at it, even after all these years. Not bad._





http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2013/may/01/ormond-gigli-best-photograph-women-windows


----------



## cybertect (May 18, 2014)

Goodwin&#x27;s Court by cybertect, on Flickr




Royal Ballet School: Bridge of Aspiration by cybertect, on Flickr




Royal Ballet School: Bridge of Aspiration by cybertect, on Flickr




Arriva London HV 144 at St Giles by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (May 18, 2014)

Bodmin Moor by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (May 18, 2014)

Bodmin Moor by RoyReed, on Flickr
Clapper bridge between Emblance and Scribble Downs.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 18, 2014)

Betsy said:


> First I hope I've put this picture on right and secondly I hope it's alright on here - is it for anything you see and like?



In the early days, the only place to post the photos that one had taken, was a thread called 'Post A Photo For the Urban Critics' or somesuch. It was a critique thread.

This thread idea came about as a place to show one's own photography to other U75ers, but without a bunch of criticism.

So: the idea is to post one's own photos. There's another thread where a lot of fantastic - some famous - photos get posted, including some you've posted here. I'll try to find the name/thread and post it later.


----------



## Betsy (May 19, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> In the early days, the only place to post the photos that one had taken, was a thread called 'Post A Photo For the Urban Critics' or somesuch. It was a critique thread.
> 
> This thread idea came about as a place to show one's own photography to other U75ers, but without a bunch of criticism.
> 
> So: the idea is to post one's own photos. There's another thread where a lot of fantastic - some famous - photos get posted, including some you've posted here.* I'll try to find the name/thread and post it later.*


Thank you,Johnny - I wasn't sure about just what to put on here, hence my question!


----------



## fractionMan (May 19, 2014)

DSCF1903 by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (May 19, 2014)

DSCF1982 by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 19, 2014)

Nita, my partner is agoraphobic.  This was her first visit to the seaside in years.  I love this film.  It's sold by FirstCall as a budget (£2.49 for 36 exposures) B/W 35mm film called FirstCall 400S.  It appears to have originated as Rollei / Agfa Gevaert 400S, and was designed as an aviation photographic film, with an extended red sensitivity to penetrate mist and light cloud.  In my opinion, this budget film produces some interesting scans that I like.  I've developed it in ID11 and in Firstcall R09, and either way, I love it.  It is NOT DX coded, and best loaded/unloaded in subdued light (so I'm told).

Taken with my 50p car boot sale camera, an Olympus XA2.


----------



## stowpirate (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mrs quoad (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mrs quoad (May 20, 2014)




----------



## cybertect (May 20, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> Bodmin Moor by RoyReed, on Flickr





fractionMan said:


> DSCF1903 by fraction man, on Flickr



Is it Lone Tree Day? 

They remind me a little of this picture I took 28 years ago (christ! How did that happen?!) in Switzerland




Cows and Tree by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (May 20, 2014)

at a friend's christening party - the panasonic 20mm f1.7 lens really is fab for this kind of occasion


----------



## dweller (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 21, 2014)

ToothlessFerret said:


> Nita, my partner is agoraphobic.  This was her first visit to the seaside in years.  I love this film.  It's sold by FirstCall as a budget (£2.49 for 36 exposures) B/W 35mm film called FirstCall 400S.  It appears to have originated as Rollei / Agfa Gevaert 400S, and was designed as an aviation photographic film, with an extended red sensitivity to penetrate mist and light cloud.  In my opinion, this budget film produces some interesting scans that I like.  I've developed it in ID11 and in Firstcall R09, and either way, I love it.  It is NOT DX coded, and best loaded/unloaded in subdued light (so I'm told).
> 
> Taken with my 50p car boot sale camera, an Olympus XA2.



This photo is so very good.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 21, 2014)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 21, 2014)

Thanks Johnny.






Darwin in the Church

Spotted this used / second hand book on human evolution for sale in West Walton church. Maybe there is hope for religion after all?
Praktica BMS electronic 35mm SLR
Prakticar 50mm f/1.8 lens
Ilford HP5 Plus film
Developed in ID11


----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 21, 2014)

The Back Yard

Taken by Nita this week on a car boot sale unused but expired (2009) Boots disposable camera.  Cross processed in Ilford ID11 B/W chemistry.  Cheap as chips.






Nita using the Bronica.  As above, cross processed exposed disposable camera in B/W chemistry.


----------



## cybertect (May 22, 2014)

Wire Wheel by cybertect, on Flickr




Panther by cybertect, on Flickr




St Clement&#x27;s Lane by cybertect, on Flickr




Metroline VW 1305 by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 22, 2014)

ToothlessFerret  That back yard photo blows me away. There's so much in it. And the b&w is just right for the mood.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 22, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> ToothlessFerret  That back yard photo blows me away. There's so much in it. And the b&w is just right for the mood.



Thanks again Johnny.  That was Nita's handwork.  There's often a few (or more) old expired disposable cameras at car boots.  As long as they don't cost more than 20p - 50p each (after pointing out the expired date to the seller), they can be great fun.  If you have C41 chemistry, that's great, but if not, then you just develop them in B/W chemistry at 20C.  The negs look awful - but set a digital scanner to B/W negative mode, and they still pull out the images if they are there.


----------



## sim667 (May 22, 2014)

Japan 2014 - Hiroshima Peace Park by simbojono, on Flickr




Japan 2014 - Kyoto by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## mrs quoad (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 22, 2014)




----------



## clicker (May 23, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (May 24, 2014)

Mobile snap









Voigtlander Vito folding 35mm camera snaps


----------



## Chilli.s (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Chilli.s (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Sweet FA (May 24, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Japan 2014 - Kyoto by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## Sweet FA (May 24, 2014)

Fuck me, there's some excellent pictures this month.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 24, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Fuck me, there's some excellent pictures this month.


 You guys do set a very high standard.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 24, 2014)

Chilli.s said:


> You guys do set a very high standard.


I wasn't including myself in that


----------



## cybertect (May 24, 2014)

Hanway Place by -cybertect-




Get It Right Next Time by -cybertect-




Pier, Centre Point by -cybertect-




Imperial Hotel by -cybertect-


----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 24, 2014)

Flickr Link
Our lurcher dog posing for a portrait.

Bronica SQ-A camera
Zenzanon PS 150mm f/4 lens and S-18 extension tube
Ilford HP5 Plus 120 film
Developed in FirstCall R09.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 24, 2014)




----------



## cybertect (May 25, 2014)

Genius by cybertect, on Flickr




Travelodge, Shorts Gardens by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 25, 2014)

i particularly like this one


----------



## cybertect (May 26, 2014)

The Third Man by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## paul russell999 (May 26, 2014)

West Bay, yesterday


----------



## fractionMan (May 26, 2014)

brilliant ^^


----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 26, 2014)

Love that Doggy Toilet photo above!

I've just got a bloke eating chips.






Bronica SQ-A  etc.


----------



## kage (May 26, 2014)

A gorgeous day at Lake Ontario yesterday


----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 27, 2014)

The dog that drinks Mexican beer.

Bronica SQ-A

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3666/14088844129_1599cee2a3_z.jpg


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 28, 2014)

Just back from holiday, good stuff




Miyajima Torii by chiron3636, on Flickr




Shrine Guardian by chiron3636, on Flickr




Bomb Dome at Hiroshima 1 by chiron3636, on Flickr




Towers, old and modern by chiron3636, on Flickr




Wakayma Castle Park 2 by chiron3636, on Flickr




Close Up by chiron3636, on Flickr

Link to the set


----------



## Sweet FA (May 28, 2014)

Goose egg for breakfast  

(Overcooked )


----------



## cybertect (May 28, 2014)

Ave Maria Lane by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (May 28, 2014)

Bubbles!


----------



## dweller (May 29, 2014)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nurv82]
	
[/url]


----------



## dweller (May 29, 2014)

christening party


----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 30, 2014)

From the Bronica


----------



## stowpirate (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## abe11825 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hurricane season starts tomorrow (1 June) in Florida. We've already begun getting the torrential rain this week and it won't let up until 1 November. Yay, tropical peninsula life! 

Taken today, at work, as we (obviously) weren't getting tons of customers at the moment. I haven't edited anything with the exception of reducing the size and saving it as .jpg from .raw 

01. Run as fast as you can, between drops:


----------



## abe11825 (Jun 1, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


it looks like this person has a baby arm attached to their wrist they are holding on to... and it's tethered by a pair of Apple (iPhone) headsets?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 5, 2014)

Finished processing most of my photos from Japan now, doesnt feel right to put em in the June thread




Kinkaku-Ji Temple 5 by chiron3636, on Flickr




Prayers by chiron3636, on Flickr




Under the Torii by chiron3636, on Flickr




Moss Waterfall by chiron3636, on Flickr




Dragonfly by chiron3636, on Flickr




Knock Knock by chiron3636, on Flickr

And the rest are in the album


----------

